# Bobcats Draft Night discussion



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We have traded Jack and Livingston for #7 and Corey Maggette. Now we pick 7, 9 and 18 unless one of those was included in the deal. I am okay with this trade, but I wonder how we will get a second point guard. Word is that we want Tristan Thompson, but I am just not all that excited about him or anyone else that we might potentially get. Hopefully we can hit a home run. I do not see how we can possibly do our usual thing in passing over the obvious pick to take someone who sucks. We might get guys who suck, but I doubt that we shall be passing over any great players.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Biyombo at 7 is a complete gamble. I do like taking Kemba Walker at 9 as that seems like a good value, If Biyombo works out this is going to be a good draft. Who really knows anything about this guy though.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Got the best out of the draft. Biyombo doesnt have to step in immediately but you know on defense he will give Silas his best. Kemba is a baller period.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

I like drafting Kemba Walker at #9 but am still up in the air on Biyombo. He won't be expected to do much for a couple years but we do have a coach in place now that at least tries to develop young players. I'm just hoping the Bobcats get more out of Biyombo then they did Alexei Ajinca.

As many of the "media" have stated the Bobcats are in tear down mode so I expect there to be some more trades in the offseason.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

One proven star and one high risk/high reward players. It's what the draft is about, I have to tip my hat to Michael Jordan. 

It's a shame you gave Jeremy Tyler to the Warriors, he would have been sparked into life by Biyombo I think.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I don't think the Bobcats will be able to play Biyombo for more than 10-15 mpg in his rookie season. I mean, I like the Bobcats' draft, but this team is going to average about 70 ppg next season. What's the projected rotation before free agency?

C - Kwame/Diop/Biyombo
PF - Tyrus Thomas/Biyombo
SF - Diaw/Najera
SG - Henderson/Caroll
PG - Augustin/Walker

That looks like one of the worst teams in NBA history.

Edit: I didn't realize the Bobcats got Maggette in that trade. He's going to average about 30 ppg on 40% shooting next season.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Purrrlease. That team has so much more talent than a couple of teams from last year. Heck, they're a better squad than they were last year so how the hell can they have gotten worse by drafting a couple of potential difference makers?

I expect them to make a couple more moves to free up some space for Kemba to get the starting gig. 

They have a ton of explosiveness and will score at will on the fast break.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Next year is going to be ugly, but this is what we should have done a couple of years ago.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> Purrrlease. That team has so much more talent than a couple of teams from last year. Heck, they're a better squad than they were last year so how the hell can they have gotten worse by drafting a couple of potential difference makers?


They pretty much swapped their two offensive options, Jackson and Wallace, for two rookies, Biyombo and Walker. That's not going to make them any better this season at all. They're not better than the Wolves or Kings. They'll be competing with the Cavs and Raptors to see which team can win under 15 games, which might be all 3 of them.



> They have a ton of explosiveness and will score at will on the fast break.


Yeh, if they start T-Time, they'll have 4 explosive players along with... Kwame Brown. I love the Bobcats. They've always been pesky on defense, but they'll have even less talent next season than they ever have. Even if they're fun to watch, they're not going to win, which is fine, because it's what the franchise should be doing. It just has to be disappointing for the fans because the Bobcats are going to have existed 10 years before they sniff making the playoffs for a second time.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

:laugh: 

I forgot they got rid of SJax. D'oh moment for me.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Diable said:


> Next year is going to be ugly, but this is what we should have done a couple of years ago.


Agree 100% with this. I wouldn't mind starting over from scratch from Bickerstaff's last year. I can't get Sam Vincent and Larry Brown (even though he took them to the first playoff birth) out of my mind fast enough.

Come to think of it just start scratch from when MJ took over and forget Bob Johnson was ever the owner!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Augustin/Walker
Henderson
Maggette
Thomas/Diaw
Diop/Biyombo

Yikes - that team is going to average like 75ppg.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At least the Lakers will still be our bitch


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That seems like an awful big buyout for a guy who supposedly came out of nowhere a short time ago

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/cha/


> Charlotte Bobcats draft pick Bismack Biyombo(notes) and his Spanish club have scheduled a mediation session Friday in hopes of settling a dispute over the contract buyout required before he’d be allowed to play in the NBA. Jorge Sanz, spokesman for the Madrid-based team Fuenlabrada, said Biyombo has two seasons left on his deal and his buyout clause is more than $1.4 million. NBA rules say the Bobcats can’t pay more than $500,000 toward a buyout.
> While Sanz said the team has accepted and won’t fight the 18-year-old Congo native’s desire to leave, it expects to receive the buyout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You just know that Bobcats are gonna suck enough to grab Harrison Barnes :laugh:.

That does seem like a very steep buyout for a guy who has only been on the radar a short time, and came up from the 2nd division half way through the year....something fishy there.


----------

